# How long stimming before egg collection?



## daisymae (Feb 13, 2009)

Hi,

Can anyone give me a rough idea of how long the stimming process is before egg collection. I have been stimming for 5 days & have my first scan in 3 days time.

Thanks


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

Normally about 14 days, but it can vary.  I had to stim for 21 days, as I had a poor response and hardly any follicles.

Good luck.
x


----------



## L_ouise (Sep 23, 2010)

I had to stim for 9 days, but i'm pretty young and without any of my own fertility issues.

I didn't have any symptoms of OHSS either. My follicles just grew quickly i guess


----------



## daisymae (Feb 13, 2009)

Thanks all for replies,

I can see it varies quite alot so I'll just have to wait & see! Hopefully it wont be too long. I have been getting really bad headaches since taking the Gonal F and paracetamol just doesn't seem to be working.


----------

